# World B. Free



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

More From The Plain Dealer | Subscribe To The Plain Dealer



> *Former Cavs guard World B. Free hopes to acknowledge applause from fans when he visits The Q on Nov. 30.*
> 
> *World premiere event at The Q*
> *Former Cav Free plans to return to Cleveland*
> ...


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: World premiere event at The Q*

He really deserves a standing ovation for basically saving the Cavaliers of the stepien era. I really don't think we'd have a team had it not been for him.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: World premiere event at The Q*

I'm too young to remember him, but I love his name. From what my dad has told me his was awesome and I hope that the crowd recognizes what he did for this team and city.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Free on Cavaliers' rafters radar*









More From The Plain Dealer | Subscribe To The Plain Dealer



> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *Free on Cavaliers’ rafters radar*
> 
> Tuesday, November 29, 2005
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 11/29/2005 | Free meant world to Cavs. Retire No. 21*











> *Free meant world to Cavs. Retire No. 21*
> 
> *By Terry Pluto*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavs.com Talks with World B. Free*












> _November 30, 2005_
> *Cavs.com Talks with World B. Free*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 11/30/2005 | Fans get chance to be Free with praise*











> *Fans get chance to be Free with praise*
> 
> *Halftime ceremony to honor former Cavaliers star at tonight’s game*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Save the sky for the stars, not World*











> *CAVS: WHEN JERSEYS SHOULD BE RETIRED*
> *Save the sky for the stars, not World*
> 
> *Saturday, December 03, 2005*
> ...


----------

